# VZW S3 random reboot, then bootloop



## Spears1977 (Jun 4, 2012)

OK, so the wife and I both have VZW S3s, rooted and running AOKP JB Milestone 1. I have had zero issues with my phone, and she didn't have any for like 3 months. Now all of a sudden she keeps getting random reboots that take her into a bootloop. The only way she can get her phone up and running again is to do a complete wipe, and flash AOKP and GAPPS again. Has anyone else seen this? What could be causing this and how do I fix it? Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Spears1977 said:


> OK, so the wife and I both have VZW S3s, rooted and running AOKP JB Milestone 1. I have had zero issues with my phone, and she didn't have any for like 3 months. Now all of a sudden she keeps getting random reboots that take her into a bootloop. The only way she can get her phone up and running again is to do a complete wipe, and flash AOKP and GAPPS again. Has anyone else seen this? What could be causing this and how do I fix it? Thanks for all the help!


what kernel does this come with? if not stock then try stock kernel

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

